# Being offered the Principal job at my school..



## muchlia25 (Dec 15, 2014)

So ya, I got the offer to apply. I know I'm not as qualified as I should be, but man its amazing that they see me this way


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, this is big/great news. Congrats.


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome, congratz  I wish you luck with the application process!


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Good for you!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay, hey muchlia. -- and wow principal. Hire me will ya if you get the job?


----------



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

If they're offering you this position you're probably more qualified than you realize. If it's something you've been wanting and can see yourself at that spot, go for it.


----------



## OneSecToAnotherMe (Sep 8, 2015)

muchlia25 said:


> So ya, I got the offer to apply. I know I'm not as qualified as I should be, but man its amazing that they see me this way


Awesome man!! :clap
Good luck with the application process.


----------

